# Cleaned My engine 2day



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Using Gunk Engine Degreaser. And NXT Tech Protectant to dress sum bits.

My E46 325 engine.










Be polishing sealant and wax 2morw..Already clay the car today..


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks good,did you cover up any electric bits?


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Yea the lights and the MAF sensor.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Nice mate, are you by any chance the same Silver that sold me the LEDs?

Does the strut make a lot of difference? Thats the one i have been looking at


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

looking very clean


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Phil H said:


> Nice mate, are you by any chance the same Silver that sold me the LEDs?
> 
> Does the strut make a lot of difference? Thats the one i have been looking at


Yea. Same dude lol.

Well it stiffen the chassis. when I corner hard.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Engine bay looks great there mate, very clean.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Silver said:


> Yea. Same dude lol.
> 
> Well it stiffen the chassis. when I corner hard.


lol small world!

cool, does the front suspension "clunk" more with it fitted. I had a strut on my celica which made it handle great but was noisy


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Nah it doesnt clunk.

Got front and rear strut bar. No clunking sound.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got an e46 330 was considering getting a strut. Does it make a big difference?

Also could you highlight the areas you covered - I want to give my engine a proper clean but am a complete mechanic novice!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

A strut on nearly any road car should make a significant difference when you're pushing on. Its making the suspension do all the work rather than letting the chassis soak some of it up. There shouldn't be any clunks or bangs unless there is an issue with the supension itself - a tired top mount might be pushed over the edge for example.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

tidy looking bay, makes me want to do mine


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

looks sweet dude


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

benji330i said:


> I've got an e46 330 was considering getting a strut. Does it make a big difference?
> 
> Also could you highlight the areas you covered - I want to give my engine a proper clean but am a complete mechanic novice!


There u go.


----------



## e30sport (Apr 14, 2006)

nice, what did you use to cover us the leccy bits?


----------

